# Rear light ????



## Chris Swift (1 Nov 2013)

Hi all

As I'm a short arse my saddle is not raised much I have a saddle bag which is awsome however I don't have any space to add a rear light to my seat post now. And ideas? Are the lights that are on a adjustable arm so i can attach to seat post under saddle bag and then adjust arm to allow light position in from of my seat bag?

Sorry i really don't know.

I'm looking at spending no more than 20 quid on a decent rear light.


----------



## Sillyoldman (1 Nov 2013)

I have the same problem as you.I use one of these from Decathlon. attaches to the seat stay . £12 works well. Many others are available.


----------



## Roadrider48 (1 Nov 2013)

I bought a pair of cateye lights and the rear one came with an attachment to enable you to clip it on different places.sort of a belt clip type thing.


----------



## Chris Swift (1 Nov 2013)

Sillyoldman said:


> I have the same problem as you.I use one of these from Decathlon. attaches to the seat stay . £12 works well. Many others are available.


Kewl thanks least I ain't the only one then lol.

I shall have a look as all my bike equipment is from decathlon, when you mean seat stay I assume you mean the part the actual seat attaches to, if so my bag attaches to this again brought from decathlon.


----------



## Chris Swift (1 Nov 2013)

Roadrider48 said:


> I bought a pair of cateye lights and the rear one came with an attachment to enable you to clip it on different places.sort of a belt clip type thing.


Thanks will look at this too.


----------



## Hacienda71 (1 Nov 2013)

Smart lights come with a choice of seapost or seat stay mounts.


----------



## HLaB (1 Nov 2013)

The other option is to get some lights with a clip and clip to your bag, jacket, helmet, etc Its probably not technically legal but its effective and no copper will ever stop you for having no light on when you have a dozen on your body.


----------



## Sillyoldman (1 Nov 2013)

Chris Swift said:


> Kewl thanks least I ain't the only one then lol.
> 
> I shall have a look as all my bike equipment is from decathlon, when you mean seat stay I assume you mean the part the actual seat attaches to, if so my bag attaches to this again brought from decathlon.



When looking at the bike side on the seat stay is the forward sloping tube that goes from the rear axle area to just below the saddle. Its not the fatter one that the saddle post sits in. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Eribiste (1 Nov 2013)

My cheap and cheerful Bike Hut rear light clips onto a strap on the saddlebag itself.


----------



## Chris Swift (1 Nov 2013)

Sillyoldman said:


> When looking at the bike side on the seat stay is the forward sloping tube that goes from the rear axle area to just below the saddle. Its not the fatter one that the saddle post sits in. Hope that makes sense.


That makes sense thanks


----------



## vickster (1 Nov 2013)

Does your saddle bag not have a little hook for the light, I think most do


----------



## Chris Swift (1 Nov 2013)

vickster said:


> Does your saddle bag not have a little hook for the light, I think most do


It does mate but it's very small I would only get a small zip tie though the hole.....
This is the one see the hole.....

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/1l-15l-cyclo-id_8117838.html

Minght take a ride to decathlon and see what they say, staff at the coventry store can be hit and miss some are helpful and some ain't.


----------



## HLaB (1 Nov 2013)

Chris Swift said:


> It does mate but it's very small I would only get a small zip tie though the hole.....
> This is the one see the hole.....
> 
> http://www.decathlon.co.uk/1l-15l-cyclo-id_8117838.html
> ...


Put a zip tie through it and clip the light to the tie.


----------



## Chris Swift (1 Nov 2013)

HLaB said:


> Put a zip tie through it and clip the light to the tie.


I'll try that dude thanks

Was looking at this light.....

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cateye-Omni...d=1383322250&sr=8-18&keywords=rear+bike+light


----------



## Roadrider48 (1 Nov 2013)

That's similar to my cateye one. It says belt clip in the instructions.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Nov 2013)

Hi, I had same problem, sorted as the posters above with knog lights on the seatstays and recently a wee Cayeye nima, the latter really has a great light output for its size.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Nov 2013)

2744424 said:


> You could poke a couple of holes through the bag and make a loop of zip tie to hook a light to.


Excellent idea for when panniers hide the seatstays, cheers


----------



## Davidc (1 Nov 2013)

If you have panniers to obscure a seat stay light then usually there's a rack to attach lights to.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Nov 2013)

2744456 said:


> I'm working on a book, zip tie and the art of cycle maintenance.


I use strips of inner tube for those "what fitting" jobs


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Nov 2013)

Davidc said:


> If you have panniers to obscure a seat stay light then usually there's a rack to attach lights to.


None of my fittings fitted on the rack(s) but I have made the light(s) fit nevertheless, cheers.


----------



## StuUngar (1 Nov 2013)

Smart R1 & R2s are very good and under £20. They were available last week on the discount thread at £6.47 for R1 and £9.47 for R2 and come with mounts for seatpost or rear stays or clip onto most things. Lifetime warranty too. They are super bright and cars give you loads of room.

Came across a new USB rechargeable version of the R2 the other day here for £17.99 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/380752934091?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Chris Swift (1 Nov 2013)

Thanks guys all this is great I shall buy and improvise


----------



## Roadrider48 (1 Nov 2013)

Chris Swift said:


> Thanks guys all this is great I shall buy and improvise


Just don't go out at night Chris....it's easier mate.


----------



## Chris Swift (1 Nov 2013)

Roadrider48 said:


> Just don't go out at night Chris....it's easier mate.


I can deal with not going out at night but I don't wanna get caught out and on Thursday I went through a 4mile stretch of countryside which was foggy/misty


----------



## potsy (1 Nov 2013)

Saw a colleague tonight on a mtb with so much mud on his rear light it must have been next to useless.


----------



## MikeW-71 (2 Nov 2013)

2744449 said:


> The Cateye belt clip can be made more secure by poking a hole through it at the bottom and putting a zip tie through. Then it can't come off.


Now you tell me! I lost one of these lights when it jumped out of the loop on my saddlebag and committed suicide under the wheels of the car behind me


----------



## MikeW-71 (2 Nov 2013)

Admittedly the speed I went over the speed hump didn't help.........


----------



## gaz (2 Nov 2013)

Fibre flares on the seat stays, really stands out


----------



## buggi (2 Nov 2013)

User13710 said:


> Lights that clip onto saddlebags etc have an annoying tendency to bounce off and get run over. I put an elastic band round the outside of the clip to stop this happening.


 me too


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Nov 2013)

I clip a smart light to my back and it works treat.

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/smart/lunar-r1-rear-light-ec024286

I am aware it should be on the bike but I have never been pulled and it has never been stolen.

Steve


----------



## StuUngar (2 Nov 2013)

steveindenmark said:


> I clip a smart light to my back and it works treat.
> 
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/smart/lunar-r1-rear-light-ec024286
> 
> ...



The Smart R1 is available for £11.69 here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Smart-Lunar...=UTF8&qid=1383381110&sr=1-1&keywords=smart+r1



Roadrider48 said:


> Just don't go out at night Chris....it's easier mate.



I run my rear light day and night - best insurance policy to not get a SMIDSY. Costs me very little with some decent rechargeable batteries and get a lot more room from cars. It's a habit I have taught my kids and I'd like to see more cyclists adopt.

The weather is so changeable in this country. ATM here it looks bright and sunny now yet 5 minutes ago was very dark and gloomy.

An amusing article about cyclists the author loves to hate which I am sure we can all agree with to some extent!

http://www.londoncyclist.co.uk/5-cyclists-love-hat/


----------



## Roadrider48 (2 Nov 2013)

I was only joking stu. Because the op was having troubles attaching his rear light. I too run lights in daytime on gloomy days....good idea that!


----------



## Crankarm (2 Nov 2013)

Chris Swift said:


> Hi all
> 
> As I'm a short arse my saddle is not raised much I have a saddle bag which is awsome however I don't have any space to add a rear light to my seat post now. And ideas? Are the lights that are on a adjustable arm so i can attach to seat post under saddle bag and then adjust arm to allow light position in from of my seat bag?
> 
> ...



£20 and decent rear light. This is not possible. You will waste your £20. You need to spend a little more and get an Exposure Red Eye. This IS a good light, the best.


----------



## Crankarm (2 Nov 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Smart lights come with a choice of seapost or seat stay mounts.



I bought some SMART front and rear lights once. I thought they were good until they fell apart. Lost 3 rear lights as the lenses came off the bodies as I went over uneven surfaces. Lugs broke. Awful build quality. Buy cheap buy twice. Exposure lights are the best on the market, very very bright and extremely well made.


----------



## gaz (2 Nov 2013)

2744901 said:


> What is your seat pin flasher?


The one on my rack? that's a Dinotte 400r.


----------



## Roadrider48 (2 Nov 2013)

2745550 said:


> Speaking of rear lights, the other evening some #&@? on a bike ran, quite gently it has to be said, into the back of my bike, breaking the wire to the rear light. I have just soldered spade connectors to a new wire and put that on. 13 zip ties were used to secure said front to back.


If it works and it's secure, why not?


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2013)

Roadrider48 said:


> If it works and it's secure, why not?


Because it no longer meets legal requirements being the main reason. Suggest you check the lighting regulations,


----------



## Roadrider48 (2 Nov 2013)

classic33 said:


> Because it no longer meets legal requirements being the main reason. Suggest you check the lighting regulations,


LOL


----------



## 400bhp (2 Nov 2013)

Crankarm said:


> I bought some SMART front and rear lights once. I thought they were good until they fell apart. Lost 3 rear lights as the lenses came off the bodies as I went over uneven surfaces. Lugs broke. Awful build quality. Buy cheap buy twice. Exposure lights are the best on the market, very very bright and extremely well made.



The SMART rear I have is absolutely fine and well put together.


----------



## Chris Swift (2 Nov 2013)

Crankarm said:


> £20 and decent rear light. This is not possible. You will waste your £20. You need to spend a little more and get an Exposure Red Eye. This IS a good light, the best.


Sound advice thanks


----------



## 400bhp (2 Nov 2013)

Crankarm said:


> £20 and decent rear light. This is not possible. You will waste your £20. You need to spend a little more and get an Exposure Red Eye. This IS a good light, the best.



There are plenty of good lights for < £20.


----------



## 400bhp (2 Nov 2013)

Chris Swift said:


> Sound advice thanks



It's really not Chris.


----------



## Chris Swift (2 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> It's really not Chris.


Thanks

I was gonna just wait but brought a light from amazon....this one

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cateye-Omni...sr=8-1&keywords=Cateye+Omni+3+Rear+Bike+Light


----------



## gaz (2 Nov 2013)

classic33 said:


> Because it no longer meets legal requirements being the main reason. Suggest you check the lighting regulations,


I didn't realise the legal requirements for bicycle lights went into detail about the wiring.


----------



## Chris Swift (2 Nov 2013)

gaz said:


> I didn't realise the legal requirements for bicycle lights went into detail about the wiring.


Interesting!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Nov 2013)

classic33 said:


> Because it no longer meets legal requirements being the main reason. Suggest you check the lighting regulations,


Why don't you provide the specific part.


----------



## potsy (2 Nov 2013)

I really like the Smart rear lights, got a few including the R1 and Superflash, never had a problem with them apart from my old favourite R2 that came out of it's bracket at 30mph down a steep hill, I didn't bother going back to pick up the pieces


----------



## MrJamie (2 Nov 2013)

I put a Smart R2 on either seatstay on one bike, just with the standard fittings and a bit of old innertube  Really bright lights, also cheap and last quite a long time on a set of batteries.

Cateye do mounts that screw onto various pannier racks so you can fit their lights on, only cost a few quid


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2013)

*Front Lamp*
One is required, showing a white light, positioned centrally or offside, up to 1500mm from the ground, aligned towards and visible from the front. If capable of emitting a steady light, it must be marked as conforming to BS6102/3 or an equivalent EC standard.
If capable of emitting only a flashing light, it must emit at least 4 candela.
*Rear Lamp*
One is required, to show a red light, positioned centrally or offside, between 350mm and 1500mm from the ground, at or near the rear, aligned towards and visible from behind. If capable of emitting a steady light it must be marked as conforming to BS3648, or BS6102/3, or an equivalent EC standard.

Part of the certification process involves the construction. Modify how the manufacturer has put the thing together & it will no longer meet the required standard(s). Try sending a light back, as being faulty, after you've modified it and see what happens.


----------



## gaz (2 Nov 2013)

classic33 said:


> *Front Lamp*
> One is required, showing a white light, positioned centrally or offside, up to 1500mm from the ground, aligned towards and visible from the front. If capable of emitting a steady light, it must be marked as conforming to BS6102/3 or an equivalent EC standard.
> If capable of emitting only a flashing light, it must emit at least 4 candela.
> *Rear Lamp*
> ...


You only require 1 light in either direction to be legal, any others you have do not need to follow the same standards or testing.
Considering that only a handful of lights on the market have passed any EC standards (next to none have passed the BS one), you are making an assumption that the light in question was legal in the first place. The light could be the backup to a legal light.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2013)

No assumption made, by me.
As you point out very few lights meet either European or the British Standard, & modifying how one was constructed would mean that if it did meet the required standard before modification, it wouldn't meet the required standard after modification. Because its no longer as per manufactured, making the light illegal.


----------



## StuUngar (6 Nov 2013)

Crankarm said:


> I bought some SMART front and rear lights once. I thought they were good until they fell apart. Lost 3 rear lights as the lenses came off the bodies as I went over uneven surfaces. Lugs broke. Awful build quality. Buy cheap buy twice. Exposure lights are the best on the market, very very bright and extremely well made.



Have had rear Smart rear lights ever since I got into cycling over 3 years ago. Never had a problem with the rear lights at all. No water ingress and definitely none of them flying off - hard to see how possible?



400bhp said:


> The SMART rear I have is absolutely fine and well put together.



Yep



potsy said:


> I really like the Smart rear lights, got a few including the R1 and Superflash, never had a problem with them apart from my old favourite R2 that came out of it's bracket at 30mph down a steep hill, I didn't bother going back to pick up the pieces



I can't see how they are going to come out the bracket on road as there is a nice positive click and lock. Maybe off road and really rough tracks could make it pop out - but then again why do you really need rear lights off road?!

I've bought the Smart rears cheap and keep going back for more. So much better than Cateye and the brackets are more or less universal between the ranges. Bit of canny shopping can get you 2 R1s or R2s for under £20. One on seatpost and one on a rear stay. No chance of a SMIDSY.

Might be worth mentioning that they have limited lifetime warranty so if they fail or go flying take it up with Fisher Outdoors.


----------



## StuUngar (6 Nov 2013)

classic33 said:


> *Front Lamp*
> One is required, showing a white light, positioned centrally or offside, up to 1500mm from the ground, aligned towards and visible from the front. If capable of emitting a steady light, it must be marked as conforming to BS6102/3 or an equivalent EC standard.
> If capable of emitting only a flashing light, it must emit at least 4 candela.
> *Rear Lamp*
> ...



I take it this is the "legal" requirements?

Who cares?

As a cyclist who uses lights and decent lights at that the most annoying thing is idiots not having any lights or pointless "lights" like Knog frogs and riding on the road.

I see about 99 / 1 people using no lights to lights that would be considered "illegal" or too bright. In fact I have NEVER seen a cyclist with too bright rear lights.

Calm down, it's only the law. Like the speed limit.


----------



## Origamist (6 Nov 2013)

I have the Knog Blinder Road Rear Light as secondary light and I rate it highly. 5 modes and LEDs angled for seat post use.

Specs

70 Lumens in strobe mode

Light Dimensions: W27mm x H76mm x D52mm

Weight: 52g

UV-Resistant, industrial-grade Silicone Rubber Body and Straps

Polycarbonate Housing

PMMA Lens

Anodised Aluminium Heat sink

Anodised Aluminium Fascia and solid Stainless Steel MIMLatch

Rechargeable Lithium Polymer (USB)
Cost: 32 quid - a bit over budget.

Downside: Can't clip to saddle bags or racks.


----------



## StuUngar (6 Nov 2013)

Origamist said:


> I have the Knog Blinder Road Rear Light as secondary light and I rate it highly. 5 modes and LEDs angled for seat post use.
> 
> Specs
> 
> ...



This seems better value at £17.99 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/380752934091?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

1 Watt, USB rechargeable, limited lifetime warranty, clip to fit anywhere.


----------



## Origamist (6 Nov 2013)

StuUngar said:


> This seems better value at £17.99 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/380752934091?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 1 Watt, USB rechargeable, limited lifetime warranty, clip to fit anywhere.


 
Def better mounting options - just not as bright.


----------



## StuUngar (6 Nov 2013)

Origamist said:


> Def better mounting options - just not as bright.



Pretty damn bright to my eyes. Is there are Lumen / Watt formula of comparison chart?

As long as it does for you it's all good. To my mind rear lights when on road are actually more important than fronts...


----------



## Origamist (6 Nov 2013)

StuUngar said:


> Pretty damn bright to my eyes. Is there are Lumen / Watt formula of comparison chart?
> 
> As long as it does for you it's all good. To my mind rear lights when on road are actually more important than fronts...


 
It depends how hard the LEDs are being driven, optics, angle etc. The Knog pushes them pretty hard - hence the poor battery life on the higher settings (only 4-5 hours) - battery capacity is also not huge either. My powerful rear light (a torch) pumps out 150 lumens, but only lasts for 95-100min mins as it is being driven at 1.4A.

I worry more about being hit from behind (hence two powerful rear lights), but it's more likely an incident/collision will happen in front of you. For that reason, I'd go with a powerful front light too!


----------



## StuUngar (6 Nov 2013)

Origamist said:


> It depends how hard the LEDs are being driven, optics, angle etc. The Knog pushes them pretty hard - hence the poor battery life on the higher settings (only 4-5 hours) - battery capacity is also not huge either. My powerful rear light (a torch) pumps out 150 lumens, but only lasts for 95 mins as it is being driven at 1.4A.
> 
> I worry more about being hit from behind (hence two powerful rear lights), but it's more likely an incident/collision will happen in front of you. For that reason, I'd go with a powerful front light too!



I agree. I worry more about getting hit from behind so that's why I always run rears night or day. To avoid SMIDSY. Pretty sure in general I get given more room.

Unfortunately you can't help some moronic car drivers. I have been out of action for over 2 months thanks to an idiot deciding to turn left, without indicating, or checking his mirrors. Annoyingly is was under 400 metres from my house and I was only travelling about 14 MPH. 

Straight over bars to swerve out the way - nicely landing on my wrist and snapping the Scaphoid bone clean in two! Cheers


----------



## Origamist (6 Nov 2013)

StuUngar said:


> I agree. I worry more about getting hit from behind so that's why I always run rears night or day. To avoid SMIDSY. Pretty sure in general I get given more room.
> 
> Unfortunately you can't help some moronic car drivers. I have been out of action for over 2 months thanks to an idiot deciding to turn left, without indicating, or checking his mirrors. Annoyingly is was under 400 metres from my house and I was only travelling about 14 MPH.
> 
> Straight over bars to swerve out the way - nicely landing on my wrist and snapping the Scaphoid bone clean in two! Cheers


 
Sorry to hear about that. No amount of lumens will help if people don't look or don't give a xxxx.


----------



## HLaB (6 Nov 2013)

StuUngar said:


> I agree. I worry more about getting hit from behind so that's why I always run rears night or day. To avoid SMIDSY. Pretty sure in general I get given more room.
> 
> Unfortunately you can't help some moronic car drivers. I have been out of action for over 2 months thanks to an idiot deciding to turn left, without indicating, or checking his mirrors. Annoyingly is was under 400 metres from my house and I was only travelling about 14 MPH.
> 
> Straight over bars to swerve out the way - nicely landing on my wrist and snapping the Scaphoid bone clean in two! Cheers


Ouch! The only times I have been hit from the rear though have been in broad daylight :-(


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Nov 2013)

Crankarm said:


> I bought some SMART front and rear lights once. I thought they were good until they fell apart. Lost 3 rear lights as the lenses came off the bodies as I went over uneven surfaces. Lugs broke. Awful build quality. Buy cheap buy twice. Exposure lights are the best on the market, very very bright and extremely well made.



I lost a Smart Lunar R2 rear light this week after the body came out of the holder. My second one now has blue electrical tape wrapped around it until I get a replacement - thinking of going for another cateye, saw a DL1100? recommended by @SatNavSaysStraightOn somewhere, so might try this, as long as it clips onto the saddle bag I will be happy.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I lost a Smart Lunar R2 rear light this week after the body came out of the holder. My second one now has blue electrical tape wrapped around it until I get a replacement - thinking of going for another cateye, saw a DL1100? recommended by @SatNavSaysStraightOn somewhere, so might try this, as long as it clips onto the saddle bag I will be happy.


 
TL-LD1100. It does connect to a clip on thing, but it is not one I personally would consider using that way. I think it may be too weighty but I do believe that it comes with a clip - so if it clips onto something sturdy (not a piece of material that will sag badly) then it "should" be OK. 

The clip looks like this (with any light clipping into it on the rear of that picture.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Nov 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> TL-LD1100. It does connect to a clip on thing, but it is not one I personally would consider using that way. I think it may be too weighty but I do believe that it comes with a clip - so if it clips onto something sturdy (not a piece of material that will sag badly) then it "should" be OK.
> 
> The clip looks like this (with any light clipping into it on the rear of that picture.
> View attachment 32159



Cheers, that will do the job, a bit of double sided velcro inside the clip will stop it bouncing off and the clip loop on the saddle bag is quite sturdy


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Nov 2013)

User13710 said:


> That's exactly the type of fitting that will be vulnerable to vibrations and the whole light is likely to fall off. Don't bother with the Velcro, what a faff, just put an elastic band or a ziptie round the two ends of the clip.


Held me in good stead so far.

Anyway my second smart r2 packed up tonight, despite being cling filmed and wrapped in electrical tape the rain tonight got into it and it won't switch off. Pulled it all apart, hoping it dries out overnight


----------



## Crankarm (6 Nov 2013)

Origamist said:


> It depends how hard the LEDs are being driven, optics, angle etc. The Knog pushes them pretty hard - hence the poor battery life on the higher settings (only 4-5 hours) - battery capacity is also not huge either. My powerful rear light (a torch) pumps out 150 lumens, but only lasts for 95-100min mins as it is being driven at 1.4A.
> 
> I worry more about being hit from behind (hence two powerful rear lights), but it's more likely an incident/collision will happen in front of you. For that reason, I'd go with a powerful front light too!



A very bright rear light didn't stop a moton from knocking me down .


----------



## Crankarm (6 Nov 2013)

StuUngar said:


> I agree. I worry more about getting hit from behind so that's why I always run rears night or day. To avoid SMIDSY. Pretty sure in general I get given more room.
> 
> Unfortunately you can't help some moronic car drivers. I have been out of action for over 2 months thanks to an idiot deciding to turn left, without indicating, or checking his mirrors. Annoyingly is was under 400 metres from my house and I was only travelling about 14 MPH.
> 
> Straight over bars to swerve out the way - nicely landing on my wrist and snapping the Scaphoid bone clean in two! Cheers



Ouch! Did the driver stop? If he did are you now suing him?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Held me in good stead so far.
> 
> Anyway my second smart r2 packed up tonight, despite being cling filmed and wrapped in electrical tape the rain tonight got into it and it won't switch off. Pulled it all apart, hoping it dries out overnight



Well the R2 worked fine this morning, until I got to work and again wouldn't turn off. Back on the radiator, only needs to survive three more trips then it can be an emergency light carried in the rucksack.


----------



## rovers1875 (7 Nov 2013)

Ebay type in silicone cycle lights I have dozens of these things or similar to the link below and they have all been excellent, very bright and dirt cheap check them out you won't regret it, even if they are only used as back up secondary lights, and because they just clip on any where they are easy to move or swap around.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-x-Cycli...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item2a33ae0f72


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Nov 2013)

User13710 said:


> That's exactly the type of fitting that will be vulnerable to vibrations and the whole light is likely to fall off. Don't bother with the Velcro, what a faff, just put an elastic band or a ziptie round the two ends of the clip.



Took your advice, and have cable tied it to the bag


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Nov 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> TL-LD1100. It does connect to a clip on thing, but it is not one I personally would consider using that way. I think it may be too weighty but I do believe that it comes with a clip - so if it clips onto something sturdy (not a piece of material that will sag badly) then it "should" be OK.
> 
> The clip looks like this (with any light clipping into it on the rear of that picture.
> View attachment 32159



Bought one this morning from the LBS - who were cheaper than Wiggle which was a bonus. Now fitted to the saddle bag.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Nov 2013)

2758708 said:


> Streatch a turn or two of waterproof tape round the join to keep water out


never needed to with this light. had 3 over the last +10 years and only that many because there are 2 of us and 6 bikes and my OH has managed to get one stolen. somehow it is waterproof and has survived the worst Scotland & Scandinavia has thrown at myself & my OH.


----------



## Tyke (9 Nov 2013)

I got these for £3 a set couple of years ago from JJB in sales. Rear looks like a Smart, I have 4, 2 on each bike left on year round in all weather and never had a problem. The front could be brighter but I used 2 that end as well. Just started using Cree T6 front big improvement. 
*Raleigh 3W Front and 1/2W Rear Bike Light Set* 
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_920005_langId_-1_categoryId_273919


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Nov 2013)

2758708 said:


> Streatch a turn or two of waterproof tape round the join to keep water out



Wrapped up in clingfilm


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Nov 2013)

Bloody light fell off today. Clip stayed on the saddle bag, but the light came out of the clip. Luckily I was in the park and it came off as I went by a couple of joggers who saw it and called me back. Now secured to the frame, sod the fact that the two rear lights are on top of each other


----------

